# Remove duplicate channels



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

Time Warner here in Austin just loves to duplicate channels in their line-up, and I'm sure they're not the only ones that do it. Not only do we get the analogs below 100 all duplicated in digital on a higher number, but all the HD channels get a number in the hundreds (to group them by genre, i.e. sports in the x00's, news in the y00's, etc) as well as a number in the 1400-1600 range (to group the HD's together).

I guess these groupings are aimed at channel-surfing troglodytes, but the duplication is a PITA when searching for new shows: instead of just one listing for a new program, by default you see two - or even four if it's on a network that has both an SD and an HD feed.

What I'd like to see is a simple means of eliminating these duplicates from Channels I Receive. That could be as simple as allowing us to sort the Channels list by call sign instead of channel number, to allow the user to quickly and easily find the duplicates instead of having to page up and down through the list because they're hundreds apart.

An automated process that would select only one instance of each network (and perhaps even deselect the SD if there's an HD equivalent available) would be even nicer. Perhaps it could even be included as part of Guided Setup.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, the Channels I Receive list needs to be spiffed up a number of ways. Something like you suggest would be nice, but I would be happier if the user could select a channel in the list, switch to Live TV on that channel, and switch back without losing one's place. It also would be great if they would supply a little more information about each channel. Often I have no idea if a new channel is one in which I would be interested.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

In my area (greater Philadelphia), there are noticeable differences in the schedule between the local PBS station (WHYY, channel 12) and its HD equivalent (channel 240). So while I have removed the SD versions of the other local broadcast channels, I have retained channel 12 in my list. My question is, is anybody aware of any national CABLE channels that have differences between the SD and HD versions? I haven't noticed any yet, but I'm wondering if anybody else has.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

lrhorer said:


> Yeah, the Channels I Receive list needs to be spiffed up a number of ways. Something like you suggest would be nice, but I would be happier if the user could select a channel in the list, switch to Live TV on that channel, and switch back without losing one's place. It also would be great if they would supply a little more information about each channel. Often I have no idea if a new channel is one in which I would be interested.


I'd like to see this implemented before the next shiny widget is incorporated into the software. Whoever thought that selecting channels by looking at a text-based list was not a genius when the software was written in 1999 and is even less so with hundreds of channels in 2009! I'd love to have back the time I have wasted helping other people set up their channels on Tivo. My TV from the 1980s let me SEE each channel, one-by-one, and I could choose to add or delete it from my channel "list". Come on, Tivo!


----------

